# What animal do you fear the most?



## ZeCommissar (May 1, 2017)

Most people can say they have a favorite animal, so what about ones that they absolutely abhor?

What I mean is, you might be a little scared of spiders because of the fact that some can bite your ass and make your flesh rot, but other than that you aren't extremely terrified of them. (unless you actually have arachnophobia of course)

Some people are really scared of birds, or snakes, or whatever.

I'll start it off






Centipedes and millipedes give me the fucking creeps. If I was Winston Smith from 1984 my room 101 would be a cage full of these fuckers. I don't know why, just looking at them balled up with all of the legs or just crawling around makes me want to kill on sight immediately, something I usually don't feel with most creatures. I remember finding a centipede that crawled out of the darkness in a cinder block when I was a little kid, and even now I always look in them when walking nearby.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 1, 2017)

Anything venomous, pretty much. I don't mind looking at them from afar, but I don't want them near me in the off-chance they strike regardless if I'm not doing anything. I live in a rural area, so the rattlesnakes and bark scorpions are my biggest "nopes" I don't want to cross--though unfortunately, the bark scorpions are inevitable. Not a fan of pain in general, and being poisoned while still writhing from pain isn't something I want to experience.

I also am not a fan of mosquitoes, I'm just a little bit paranoid about what I might catch from them--never been able to shake off the West Nile scare. Last year, a mosquito drove me nuts for three days because I couldn't kill it (and it was in my room the whole time, everything finds its way to my room as the endgame), only to find out it was a male.

And crane flies are gross, so that plus their size just makes it worse killing them. Didn't have a lot this year, thankfully, but my brother and I did make squealing fools out of ourselves attempting to kill one that got in the house one night.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2017)

Sharks are terrifying. Doll's eyes, rows and rows of razor teeth, and since they are aquatic they can attack from up, down or sides if you are in the water with them. Some of the longest existing apex predators because they are the pinnacle of evolution when it comes to killing and eating other creatures.


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 1, 2017)

Look up Jigger extraction.


----------



## Peace Killdeer (May 1, 2017)

Cockroaches in wherever I live. Natures little reminders that your life is shitty.


----------



## ZeCommissar (May 1, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Look up Jigger extraction.



Fuck you, now I can't unsee that shit.




Peace Killdeer said:


> Cockroaches in wherever I live. Natures little reminders that your life is shitty.



You know what sucks? You can have a spotless and clean house and STILL get the fuckers.


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 1, 2017)

I really don't mind any animal, and escpecially not insects. I mean, I don't want my eye-sockets stuffed 
with cockroaches, but if they mind their business, I mind my own. Being into gardening, I learned the
best way to deal with garden pests is to merely encourage their enemies. Let them battle it out...

Aphids are pain in the ass when growing peppers, so I bring in devil's coach beetles, who hunt ants also.
_Look at this delightful felllow - But seeing them in your garden is a good thing...They eat the bad guys..._


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (May 1, 2017)

Preying mantis'.  Look at those creepy fucks.  Seriously, they are to the bug kingdom what Grey's are to humans.  They don't even look like the originally evolved on our planet, let alone look like a cute and cuddly bug friend.  Ugh.  Aliens.


----------



## Sunflower Overseer (May 1, 2017)

Spiders that have the same size of my foot.
And it ain't a small foot I have, I tell you.


----------



## ES 148 (May 1, 2017)

I can't stand any insect that buzzes as it flies, and even then only when I'm indoors.
It's such an aggressive sound that even if it's just some poor fly trying to get out I'm scared to open the window in case it, iunno, flies into my eyes?
When I'm outside, it's fine.


----------



## The Fair Lady (May 1, 2017)

Bees, I flip out if these fuckers are anywhere near me.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (May 1, 2017)

To be honest I don't fear any animals but I itch whenever I see a cockroach crawling in my home, or in my bed. Unfortunately due to the rain, bugs like cockroaches search for shelter, which happen to be home. 

So far all the cockroaches have been oriental cockroaches and were fairly easily to kill. Imagine not only finding them within the bathroom or kitchen but in your bed while you're asleep. Heebeegeebees! Thinking about it makes me itch like a mofo.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (May 1, 2017)

Logically I know that house centipedes are harmless, even beneficial in some ways, but they look and move like devil's spawn and I hate them.


----------



## ZeCommissar (May 1, 2017)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> Logically I know that house centipedes are harmless, even beneficial in some ways, but they look and move like devil's spawn and I hate them.



I saw a house centipede in my bathroom the other day. PURGED


----------



## Coldgrip (May 1, 2017)

I fear no animal for I am man, the apex predator. Everything else is food to me.


----------



## AnOminous (May 1, 2017)

There are more dangerous animals, more ill-tempered, more vicious, but there is nothing as vile as bed bugs.


----------



## Faint taste of butter (May 1, 2017)

Everything that has thick skin. Elephants, rhinos, hippos, etc.
Crocodiles are cool tho.

Also insects. Especially bees, dragonflys or just bugs.
Surprisingly enough, spiders aren' t a problem.


----------



## Roast Chicken (May 1, 2017)

Wasps and probably honey badgers.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (May 1, 2017)

Roaches don't bug me much... unless they try to touch me. Especially the big ones that are all spiny and hard... ugh. I've had them get into the house and fly into my bed at night while I was asleep. Theres nothing worse than waking up to one of those crawling on you. Afterwards I'd spend the rest of the night spraying every inch of the area until nothing living remained.


----------



## AnOminous (May 1, 2017)

The Lizard Queen said:


> Roaches don't bug me much... unless they try to touch me. Especially the big ones that are all spiny and hard... ugh. I've had them get into the house and fly into my bed at night while I was asleep. Theres nothing worse than waking up to one of those crawling on you. Afterwards I'd spend the rest of the night spraying every inch of the area until nothing living remained.



Roaches are a snap to get rid of.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (May 1, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Roaches are a snap to get rid of.


Ones in the house maybe, but not the ones that live outside, unless you plan on fumigating the whole neighborhood.


----------



## DildoGaggins (May 1, 2017)

Fucking monkey's man, they legitimatly scare the shit out of me. I'm always afraid they're going to rip my face off or some shit.


----------



## AnOminous (May 1, 2017)

The Lizard Queen said:


> Ones in the house maybe, but not the ones that live outside, unless you plan on fumigating the whole neighborhood.



I don't care about roaches that are outside.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 1, 2017)

FUCKING SNAILS
I was nearly force-fed one when I was really little and just seeing them in the garden makes me squirm. Something about the shells are so horrifying to me, even when they're empty they freak me out.


----------



## Motherboard (May 1, 2017)

Whale sharks. Sure they're giant and generally harmless, but when I see one of those things, I see this first. 




Just about anything in the ocean, particularly in wide-open, no-shit-except-for-darkness-to hide-the-abominations ocean, scares the fuck out of me. And with sunfish, I don't need a fucking imagination to see those things are fucked up.







Spoiler:  retarded bonus information



It's because of a hideous amalgamation of thalassophobia and megalohydrothalassophobia (say that 5 times fast) that everything regarding the ocean freaks me out. The former is a fear of the sea, the latter is a fear of large objects in water.


----------



## ForgedBlades (May 1, 2017)

Spoiler











These things creep me out so much.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (May 1, 2017)

ForgedBlades said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fucking love phasmids 

Not really afraid, but those termite queens make me want to hurl.


----------



## MrTroll (May 1, 2017)

If you get an infestation of these, you'll never get rid of them. NSFW:



Spoiler


----------



## Trilby (May 1, 2017)

Curt Sibling said:


> I really don't mind any animal, and escpecially not insects. I mean, I don't want my eye-sockets stuffed
> with cockroaches, but if they mind their business, I mind my own. Being into gardening, I learned the
> best way to deal with garden pests is to merely encourage their enemies. Let them battle it out...


I'm more amused at the one or two guys out there that are into 'em.





I have to say though, I have yet to encounter a cockroach in my house, let alone in my life up to this point.  I hope it stays that way.



ZeCommissar said:


> I saw a house centipede in my bathroom the other day. PURGED


I've seen those, we call 'em "Thousand Leggers"!  They always crawl up the walls along with the bathroom fixtures.



Maiden-TieJuan said:


> Preying mantis'.  Look at those creepy fucks.  Seriously, they are to the bug kingdom what Grey's are to humans.  They don't even look like the originally evolved on our planet, let alone look like a cute and cuddly bug friend.  Ugh.  Aliens.


What the females do to their mates is also pretty telling of how they've managed to keep themselves in line!


----------



## MysticMisty (May 1, 2017)

ZeCommissar said:


> Centipedes and millipedes give me the fucking creeps. If I was Winston Smith from 1984 my room 101 would be a cage full of these fuckers. I don't know why, just looking at them balled up with all of the legs or just crawling around makes me want to kill on sight immediately, something I usually don't feel with most creatures. I remember finding a centipede that crawled out of the darkness in a cinder block when I was a little kid, and even now I always look in them when walking nearby.





Disgruntled Pupper said:


> Logically I know that house centipedes are harmless, even beneficial in some ways, but they look and move like devil's spawn and I hate them.


I can't do centipedes, I just can't. They _are_ my phobia. When I was very little I lived in a house with an infestation of house centipedes. Mercifully I don't remember a lot, but on that first day the seeds of my phobia were planted. Fortunately, we don't have house centipedes in Arizona. What we _do_ have are the big outdoor motherfuckers. I'm not especially afraid of coming across a rattlesnake or bark scorpion, although I do keep an eye out for them outdoors in the evenings. What I am afraid of is seeing another big motherfucking centipede. I saw one outside one time. Sometimes when it's quiet outside you can still hear me screaming.


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 2, 2017)

LOL nobody likes insects and arachnids. Poor things.


Trilby said:


> I'm more amused at the one or two guys out there that are into 'em.


I actually do know someone who keeps a Madagascan Hissing Cockroach, and managed to hold it in my hand. It isn't as bad and creepy as people make it out to be.


Maiden-TieJuan said:


> Preying mantis'.  Look at those creepy fucks.  Seriously, they are to the bug kingdom what Grey's are to humans.  They don't even look like the originally evolved on our planet, let alone look like a cute and cuddly bug friend.  Ugh.  Aliens.


Praying Mantids are the coolest insects to exist IMO
There's an entire Kung Fu style based on the way they fight


----------



## AnOminous (May 2, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> LOL nobody likes insects and arachnids. Poor things.
> 
> I actually do know someone who keeps a Madagascan Hissing Cockroach, and managed to hold it in my hand. It isn't as bad and creepy as people make it out to be.
> 
> ...



I love spiders and praying mantises though.  And most insects, although I generally don't like true bugs (the order Hemiptera).

I also like those hissing cockroaches.  I'd keep those just for fun.

I'm aware a human is more likely to be actually harmed by some animal like a pit bull but I've never had anything but good experiences with those dogs.  I think they're unfairly hated.


----------



## Un Platano (May 2, 2017)

I despise butterflies and moths more than any other bug. I'm fine with most bugs and I think some of them are pretty cool, but butterflies and moths are the absolute worst.
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/8c/93/c2/8c93c279001d3deff21f61bf120db2b4.jpg 
Where I live the butterflies are no more than 4 inches across. I can't even imagine that beasts like this exist.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (May 2, 2017)

Un Platano said:


> I despise butterflies and moths more than any other bug. I'm fine with most bugs and I think some of them are pretty cool, but butterflies and moths are the absolute worst.
> https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/8c/93/c2/8c93c279001d3deff21f61bf120db2b4.jpg
> Where I live the butterflies are no more than 4 inches across. I can't even imagine that beasts like this exist.


Yeah, my daughter has a huge phobia about butterflies.  She said it started when she watched that SpongeBob SquarePants with the butterfly, and they did a close up of it'so fsce.  She NOPE'D the hell out of the room and has been afraid of theme ever since.


----------



## El Garbage (May 2, 2017)

Humans!! Omg such witty answer.

Seagulls are possibly the worst. They're really aggressive, actually attack people sometimes, and their dive-bombing screech is possibly the worst sound you can hear when you're alone on a small boat. They even managed to stop the Royal Mail.


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 2, 2017)

Un Platano said:


> I despise butterflies and moths more than any other bug. I'm fine with most bugs and I think some of them are pretty cool, but butterflies and moths are the absolute worst.
> https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/8c/93/c2/8c93c279001d3deff21f61bf120db2b4.jpg
> Where I live the butterflies are no more than 4 inches across. I can't even imagine that beasts like this exist.



That thing is beautiful.


----------



## Faint taste of butter (May 2, 2017)

Trilby said:


> I'm more amused at the one or two guys out there that are into 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An aquaintance of mine has a few of those. One escaped and is probably living in her dirty laundry now.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (May 2, 2017)

Ladybugs.


Faint taste of butter said:


> Crocodiles are cool tho.


What about alligators?


----------



## Trilby (May 2, 2017)

Un Platano said:


> I despise butterflies and moths more than any other bug. I'm fine with most bugs and I think some of them are pretty cool, but butterflies and moths are the absolute worst.
> https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/8c/93/c2/8c93c279001d3deff21f61bf120db2b4.jpg
> Where I live the butterflies are no more than 4 inches across. I can't even imagine that beasts like this exist.


Geez, and I wanted to catch these in a net when I was 5!


----------



## Pina Colada (May 2, 2017)

Peace Killdeer said:


> Cockroaches in wherever I live. Natures little reminders that your life is shitty.


This. _Especially_ palmetto bugs, which are basically flying roaches.

It doesn't help that I'm gonna be moving to Florida and have to deal with those, centipedes (they're in my basement in the spring and summer), poisonous snakes, and hissing gators.


----------



## Faint taste of butter (May 2, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> What about alligators?


No problems with them too.
I never understood why people would be afraid of reptiles in genereal.


----------



## Erida (May 2, 2017)

Japanese spider crabs creep me the fuck out. According to the wiki page, they're actually quite gentle but whenever I've seen them in aquariums they make me shudder.


----------



## El Garbage (May 2, 2017)

Faint taste of butter said:


> I never understood why people would be afraid of reptiles in genereal.


I think fear of reptiles and arachnids is a natural instinct, they killed a large percent of humanity back in the day. Even a non-fatal bite could kill you in Trump's America a hunter-gatherer society.


----------



## DatBepisTho (May 2, 2017)

Maggots, parasites, dogs  and roaches.

Edit: Two are kinda obvious but I really dislike dogs after getting bitten one too many while minding my own business or walking to work on otherwise nice days.


----------



## AnOminous (May 2, 2017)

El Garbage said:


> Humans!! Omg such witty answer.



It's really the answer we all should have, though, because only humans really will spend years of their lives coming up with some elaborate revenge plan to get back at you.  And on top of that, pretty much all of us go out of our ways to piss off exactly that kind of human just for lulz.



Faint taste of butter said:


> No problems with them too.
> I never understood why people would be afraid of reptiles in genereal.



With snakes, I think it goes way back in our mammalian past when they basically ate us.

There were other large predators like big cats that also did that but they were similar enough to us that we admired them.

This is why I picked the bed bug as just the vilest, most disgusting creature I absolutely detest and abhor.  Cockroaches are equally vile and filthy and actually spread more diseases, but they're really easy to get rid of.  (And really easy to get again but whatever.)


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (May 2, 2017)

I'm not really afraid of animals but the feeling of large beetles crawling on my skin really makes me shiver. I freakin' love beetles though and I wish I could handle them more.


----------



## IV 445 (May 2, 2017)

Fucking scorpions. They are insane: 6 legs for increased speed and rapid maneuverability, 2 giant pincers for bisecting their prey, 1 giant stinger for killing animals far bigger than they are, and if that's not enough, a maw of sharp teeth.

Scorpions are mean little fuckers too, they will actually sting themselves to death if they think they are going to lose a fight. Sort of a "Fuck you, the only one tough enough to kill me is ME." Little freakish bastards.


----------



## ZeCommissar (May 2, 2017)

Hortator said:


> Fucking scorpions. They are insane: 6 legs for increased speed and rapid maneuverability, 2 giant pincers for bisecting their prey, 1 giant stinger for killing animals far bigger than they are, and if that's not enough, a maw of sharp teeth.
> 
> Scorpions are mean little fuckers too, they will actually sting themselves to death if they think they are going to lose a fight. Sort of a "Fuck you, the only one tough enough to kill me is ME." Little freakish bastards.



Ahh scorpions. The Khorne Berserkers of the desert.


----------



## pozilei (May 2, 2017)

Mole crickets




quite possibly the ugliest animal I've ever seen. I know they're basically harmless creatures but they freak me out more than anything else.


----------



## Evil_Female_Overlord (May 2, 2017)

Male turkeys. I've worked with a lot of animals but they're the only ones to ever attack me while I was simply trying to clean out their pen. They can't kill you _but they will try. _Nasty, ugly little boogers. I'm glad that we all scarf them down every year on Thanksgiving. Meanest animals ever.


----------



## EH 110 (May 2, 2017)

Nothing in this world freaks me out more than spiders. I'll run out of the room if I see even a tiny one. I've never seen a roach in person, but they also terrify me.


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (May 2, 2017)

Sharks and horses


----------



## Rat Speaker (May 2, 2017)

Kiwi birds, those dudes don't fuck around.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 2, 2017)

Rat Speaker said:


> Kiwi birds, those dudes don't fuck around.


I'm sure not all of them are bad.

Also I don't _really_ like bees, hornets, &/or wasps.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 2, 2017)

I fear this insect. This motherfucker right here, a trillon times.



Spoiler: Meet the spawn of Satan





















We call them "Chinche de agua" (Water Bug), I have no clue if it exist in North America but I really hope it doesn't. It lives in swampy areas but they migrate TWICE a year into dryer lands to mate. They are annoying as hell because they SCREAM when looking for a partner at night and tend to bang windows and doors when they feel cold or see a light.

They are also carnivore and prey on snakes and other small animals.



Spoiler: Pure evil











Imagine getting ready for a quick swim in your pool and finding it infested with these motherfuckers. Fuck them. Fuck them to oblivion.


----------



## IV 445 (May 2, 2017)

Whatdidyousay? said:


> Sharks and horses


Kind of a strange combo. Did you have a bad experience with a horse once?


----------



## Rat Speaker (May 2, 2017)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I'm sure not all of them are bad.
> 
> Also I don't _really_ like bees, hornets, &/or wasps.


Have you seen how quickly they can dox? That's alpha predator shit right there.


----------



## LD 3187 (May 2, 2017)

I only fear the animal i have become.


----------



## Muttnik (May 2, 2017)

It's funny because while I really like big dogs, I'm also terrified of them whenever they come running up to me. Had an awful experience in the past where me and my pup were attacked by a stray German Shepherd and I've been jumpy around big dogs ever since then.

Other than that, roaches and spiders. The usual. A bit scared of bats as well, though bats are pretty cute.


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (May 2, 2017)

Hortator said:


> Kind of a strange combo. Did you have a bad experience with a horse once?


Mainly because horses aren't the most clever animals on the planet. And are quite skittish so could flip out and kill you at any moment.


----------



## Trilby (May 2, 2017)

Whatdidyousay? said:


> Mainly because horses aren't the most clever animals on the planet. And are quite skittish so could flip out and kill you at any moment.


Had to get on one while I was at my brother's place out in Connecticut once.  I thought I was going to fall off, that was my first time on a horse.  I was glad not to go out with the others though since one of the girls fell of her steed.  If that was me, I would've been out for a week!


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (May 2, 2017)

Bees and wasps.

I'm not even allergic anything.  But being in proximity to any kind of flying, stinging insect completely shuts down my brain and makes me panic.


----------



## Trilby (May 2, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Bees and wasps.
> 
> I'm not even allergic anything.  But being in proximity to any kind of flying, stinging insect completely shuts down my brain and makes me panic.


I know the feeling, I had to get stung by one just sitting at a park last year.


----------



## Dollars2010 (May 2, 2017)

Cassowaries are the devil.  Also centipedes and millipedes are not nice for me.


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (May 2, 2017)

Used to be deathly afraid of spiders and got TRIGGERED by pro-spider propaganda in school about how they reduce the moquito population. Try telling that to ten year old me, when I was living in a house with an infestation of giant hunting spiders and not a single bug to be seen. I used to be too scared to even kill them, fearing they'd avoid my foot and run up my leg

Thankfully two things happened in my life: I got a mean calico cat who seems to hate spiders with a passion and kills them on sight, no playing, no torturing, no eating, just straight up kills them (The first night we let her roam around the house as a kitten, we found about fifty dead spiders in the living room in the morning; and at one point I was stuck in a hotel room that had an infestation of large web spiders and I had to kill them all by myself. I'm not really afraid of common ones anymore, but FUCK those big, hairy hunting spiders that run towards you or do that thing with their front legs to make them look scary...it works!

On a universal scale though, I'd say centipedes. I've only really seen a handful in my life, but while there are people that like snakes and spiders, no one fucking likes centipedes. They have the worst traits of spiders and snakes.

Lastly, although I don't really fear them, I get uncomfortable around most dogs. It's not even an issue of size, in fact, I seem to be slightly more comfortable around some larger breeds, but so many breeds just look and act like mutants to me.


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (May 3, 2017)

Alto said:


> It's funny because while I really like big dogs, I'm also terrified of them whenever they come running up to me. Had an awful experience in the past where me and my pup were attacked by a stray German Shepherd and I've been jumpy around big dogs ever since then.
> 
> Other than that, roaches and spiders. The usual. A bit scared of bats as well, though bats are pretty cute.



It's a shame big dogs scare you. I've found as you get bigger the gentler they get unless excited. Our English mastiff is 106kg and is always tip toeing around unless excited


----------



## DangerousGas (May 3, 2017)

Any parasitic hymenoptera (wasp). I've never likely to come into contact with them, but fuck anything that evolved specifically to lay its eggs inside another creature. That shit's just _wrong_.


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 3, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Bees and wasps.
> 
> I'm not even allergic anything.  But being in proximity to any kind of flying, stinging insect completely shuts down my brain and makes me panic.


----------



## Fareal (May 3, 2017)

head lice.


you're scratching now, aren't you


----------



## HG 400 (May 3, 2017)

CasualSeppuku said:


> I only fear the animal i have become.



this tbh


----------



## Trilby (May 3, 2017)

Fareal said:


> head lice.
> 
> 
> you're scratching now, aren't you


Thank goodnes I've never had that!  None of my family members did, but apparently some girls I know had to go through that treatment.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 3, 2017)

Hortator said:


> Fucking scorpions. They are insane: 6 legs for increased speed and rapid maneuverability, 2 giant pincers for bisecting their prey, 1 giant stinger for killing animals far bigger than they are, and if that's not enough, a maw of sharp teeth.
> 
> Scorpions are mean little fuckers too, they will actually sting themselves to death if they think they are going to lose a fight. Sort of a "Fuck you, the only one tough enough to kill me is ME." Little freakish bastards.





ZeCommissar said:


> Ahh scorpions. The Khorne Berserkers of the desert.


Just so you know, this happens:


Spoiler: Don't worry, it's rare. I think...


----------



## IV 445 (May 3, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> Just so you know, this happens:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't worry, it's rare. I think...


OMG next you're gonna tell me they can grow wings just.....stop!


----------



## Coldgrip (May 3, 2017)

Hortator said:


> OMG next you're gonna tell me they can grow wings just.....stop!


Well,


Spoiler: There is good news though...









It's not really a scorpion and isn't venomous. It's actually a species of fly from what I can tell. The "stinger" is actually the male's oversized genitalia.

On the other hand, there are some species of scorpions that will spray their venom as a defensive weapon.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (May 3, 2017)

Whatever godless abomination this


Spoiler: pretty fuckin weird










I hear when it mates it gets pretty freaky


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 3, 2017)

Mosquitoes, because I have the misfortune of also being _fucking allergic to their saliva._


----------



## ZeCommissar (May 3, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> Just so you know, this happens:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't worry, it's rare. I think...



"This isn't even my FINAL form!"


----------



## AnOminous (May 4, 2017)

Toxoplasmosis said:


> Nothing in this world freaks me out more than spiders. I'll run out of the room if I see even a tiny one. I've never seen a roach in person, but they also terrify me.



I love spiders.  I actually think they're adorable.



 

I will actually go out of my way to intervene in anyone killing a spider that is harmless.  Most spiders are harmless.

Spiders are our friends.


----------



## AnOminous (May 4, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> Any parasitic hymenoptera (wasp). I've never likely to come into contact with them, but fuck anything that evolved specifically to lay its eggs inside another creature. That shit's just _wrong_.



My particular hatreds of these lower creatures are also by Linnaean order.  This is the order I specifically detest.


----------



## Trilby (May 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I love spiders.  I actually think they're adorable.
> 
> View attachment 214871
> 
> ...


I suppose it comes down to threshold levels for people.  As a kid, I used to be that way with spiders as well, always wonder why someone would want a tarantula as a pet for instance.  Now I may not mind it but I do think it'll take some getting used to having one in my hand like this.


----------



## admiral (May 4, 2017)

I don't trust anything with more than four legs.


----------



## Zarkov (May 4, 2017)

Komodo dragons. They are nasty little fucks.


----------



## ZeCommissar (May 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I love spiders.  I actually think they're adorable.
> 
> View attachment 214871
> 
> ...



Yeah your friend until you find one bigger than your fucking hand in your kitchen at 3 in the morning crawl away from you behind a dark space you can't reach.

Basically I just fucking left it alone and though "well if it catches the bugs..."


----------



## Trilby (May 4, 2017)

ZeCommissar said:


> Yeah your friend until you find one bigger than your fucking hand in your kitchen at 3 in the morning crawl away from you behind a dark space you can't reach.
> 
> Basically I just fucking left it alone and though "well if it catches the bugs..."


That's pretty much how I see it.  As long as they do come in handy for that.


----------



## Darndirty (May 4, 2017)

That bug that swims up your uretha while your swimming and attaches itself


----------



## Coldgrip (May 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I love spiders.  I actually think they're adorable.
> 
> View attachment 214871
> 
> ...


AnOminous confirmed as giant spider masquerading as a human, in order to lull us into a false sense of safety with his pro-arachnid propaganda before his ravenous army of man-eating spiders descends upon our unprotected borders and homes.


----------



## MysticMisty (May 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Spiders are our friends.


Black widows are not my friend and they will never be allowed in my house.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (May 4, 2017)

At this point, @AnOminous should change his avatar to John Goodman from Arachnophobia.


----------



## Southern Belle (May 4, 2017)

fucking spiders man. never had a problem until a egg sack hatched right above my head on 2 different occasions.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 4, 2017)

Darndirty said:


> That bug that swims up your uretha while your swimming and attaches itself


Did you mean "the dreaded" candiru,  the fish?


----------



## AnOminous (May 5, 2017)

MysticMisty said:


> Black widows are not my friend and they will never be allowed in my house.



Black widows are timid and will almost never actually bite you, but agreed.  I draw the line at shit that can actually kill or seriously harm me.  I'm just not afraid of them more than their actual danger warrants.  Brown recluses and other less harmful but aggressive and venomous spiders also get killed.

I once was pulling logs from a wood pile for a fire that had been sitting there for about a year untouched and literally dozens of black widows fell out onto my arm and freaked me the fuck out.  None of them bit me, though.


----------



## Trilby (May 5, 2017)

I once had a spider crawl into my ear canal once when I was 7. I'm glad I didn't lose my hearing.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 7, 2017)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Mosquitoes, because I have the misfortune of also being _fucking allergic to their saliva._


God damn fucking mosquitos, I found out a few summers ago that I'm allergic. I had blisters all over my arms but of all the places to get bit it was my left foot that got it the worst. Just a single bite and my foot swelled so bad that I couldn't bend my toes and the blister was the size of a quarter. I still have a scar from where it was. 
So yeah, mosqitos. Not a fan.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (May 8, 2017)

Spiders, if I could pick one creature that absolutely terrified me it's those nasty black little spawns of the devils nutsack.


----------



## Sable (May 10, 2017)

Wasps. I've never been stung, so I could be deathly allergic or something. 

If I'm supposed to have a smug or clever animal to fear answer, man is the obvious answer because we're evil monsters that drink and drive and stuff. More likely to be killed by a person than a wasp.


----------



## LongtimeLurker (May 10, 2017)

Yeah I'm firmly in camp "fuck spiders." Bees, roaches, snakes, centipedes, I think those guys are pretty cute, but spiders will give me a damn panic attack. Too many instances of playing outside as a kid and turning around to find a giantass spider in the middle of its web mere centimeters from my face, I guess.
I found five of the suckers in my home since Sunday. Big black ones. One was in my bed. Husband isn't here to get rid of them. I'm hiding in the guest room for the foreseeable future.

And I'm not afraid of them, but gypsy moth caterpillars are fucking gross and I hate those things. Probably because we get a metric fuckton of them up here every spring and they turn every driveway into a caterpillar shit collection.


----------



## Count groudon (May 10, 2017)

I think I may have mentioned this before, but while I absolutely adore most insects and arachnids, I fucking despise centipedes. I'm totally fine with house centipedes and millipedes, in fact I actually find them quite cute. But those regular outdoor centipedes with the weird antenna on both sides of their bodies? Fuck them. I saw one wrap around someone's arm and a sink their legs into them when I was a kid and since then I just can't stand them.


----------



## Mrs Paul (May 10, 2017)

-Snakes. I don't want anyone to torture them, or kill them, I just want them to stay away from me. 

-I can't stand millipedes or centipedes either.  They're just so disgusting.  I always end up getting my dad to squish them, and I usually have NO problem squishing anything -- including spiders.  

-Silverfish -- they look like miniature leeches.

-And finally, STINK BUGS.  DIE MOTHERFUCKERS DIE DIE DIE!!!!!!


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2017)

Mrs Paul said:


> -Silverfish -- they look like miniature leeches.



They are very destructive to books.  Hate these little fuckers.


----------



## MysticMisty (May 11, 2017)

I had kinda sorta forgotten this one, but wound up thinking about them the other day; ticks. A long time ago I was young and naive and I'd never even heard of ticks, let alone see one. Then when I was around six we went camping in the Bighorn Mountains in Wyoming. One day we were taking a walk around this small lake when my dad started to itch his stomach. He had probably been doing it every now and then since waking up, but it was becoming really noticeable now. When we got back to our camp he told my mom that it felt like there was something on his stomach, and lifted up his shirt.

It was massive, about the size of the lower half of my thumb. My older sister and I pretty much screamed at the same time. I have no idea how mom plucked it off (I was too busy crying), but after that daily tick checks became mandatory until we got back home. My dad had to almost immediately go to his doctor once we were back because he got a gross rash from that tick. Fuck ticks.


----------



## sbm1990 (May 11, 2017)

Bedbugs! I hate them as much as Hitler hated the Jews!


----------



## Autistic-No-Yari (May 11, 2017)

I'm actually terrified of some dogs.

Not little cute ones, but like the ones that are large and unpredictable. So many times as a kid, I had so many of them just up and snap around me and now whenever I'm around any dog of decent size, I view them like I'm with a self proclaimed 'docile' ex-serial killer palming a knife. Liable to up and snap any second without warning and gut me.


----------



## Mrs Paul (May 11, 2017)

Worms -- yuck.  When we were kids my cousin Marc dropped a worm down the back of my dress.  (MY grandmother was right there, so she caught it right quick and stomped it flat.  THEN she caught my cousin and smacked him.)  



MysticMisty said:


> I had kinda sorta forgotten this one, but wound up thinking about them the other day; ticks. A long time ago I was young and naive and I'd never even heard of ticks, let alone see one. Then when I was around six we went camping in the Bighorn Mountains in Wyoming. One day we were taking a walk around this small lake when my dad started to itch his stomach. He had probably been doing it every now and then since waking up, but it was becoming really noticeable now. When we got back to our camp he told my mom that it felt like there was something on his stomach, and lifted up his shirt.
> 
> It was massive, about the size of the lower half of my thumb. My older sister and I pretty much screamed at the same time. I have no idea how mom plucked it off (I was too busy crying), but after that daily tick checks became mandatory until we got back home. My dad had to almost immediately go to his doctor once we were back because he got a gross rash from that tick. Fuck ticks.



Ugh.
Around here in PA we have to worry about deer ticks.  My grandfather got bit by one years ago and ended up with Lyme Disease.  And since nowadays the state is overrun with deer, there's a huge risk of it.  Goddamned things are nothing but rats but antlers.  (I'm not afraid of deer, I just hate the damned things -- they're a huge pain in the ass)


----------



## MistressCaridad (May 11, 2017)

Not so much that I'm afraid of them as I just think they're disgusting- frogs. Fucking frogs. Jesus Rollerskating Murphy, I hate frogs... where I live (Florida) we have these giant slimebeast frogs that jump off the side of your house and hit you in the face... ugh. Frogs make me shudder.


----------



## Mrs Paul (May 16, 2017)

Frogs are cool.  I know they're not the same thing, but when I was a kid we lived at this one place that had a lot of toads, and I used to pick them up all the time.  Even though they'd always pee on me.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 16, 2017)

CanofSoda said:


> Bedbugs!


It's not so much what they can do to you, but what getting rid of them can do to your wallet.


----------



## MistressCaridad (May 16, 2017)

Mrs Paul said:


> Frogs are cool.  I know they're not the same thing, but when I was a kid we lived at this one place that had a lot of toads, and I used to pick them up all the time.  Even though they'd always pee on me.



Oh, I love toads. I think they're adorable! Fat bumpy little creatures with big eyes, they're so damn cute!  Just... slimy frogs with their sticky nasty little feet, they repulse me. I'd live with a hundred toads in my house before I'd live with one of those goddamn frogs.


----------



## Warden Cross (May 16, 2017)

Moray Eels are the worst fucking things on the planet. It's the faces, the fucking _faces_. I hardly even know what it is about them. I saw a picture of some dumbass hugging one damn near twice as big as him while diving and I think I'm gonna see that in my nightmares.


----------



## lazerbot (May 19, 2017)

Beetles, ESPECIALLY ones with large pincers. It's simply an aesthetic deal seeing as how most of them couldn't actually harm me in the slightest, but something about those beady eyes paired with crushing mandibles just isn't right.


----------



## Count groudon (May 19, 2017)

Those giant-ass snapping turtles with massive pointy beaks and spiny shells. The other day I saw a gif of one tearing a poor little rat in half and then catching it again when it was trying to swim away with its front paws. I can't get the image out of my head and it's really bumming me out man.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 23, 2017)

Stupid slimy spawns of Satan everywhere at the park. This is but one of many posts on a quarter mile long fence and they all look like this. Thankfully they're all small because the bigger and darker they are the more I want to take a flamethrower to whatever they're on.


Spoiler: trigger warning: too many fucking snails


----------



## Prince Jello (May 23, 2017)

Warden Cross said:


> Moray Eels are the worst fucking things on the planet. It's the faces, the fucking _faces_. I hardly even know what it is about them. I saw a picture of some dumbass hugging one damn near twice as big as him while diving and I think I'm gonna see that in my nightmares.


Aw, I love moray eels! They have such a goofy face. They can get pretty big though, and they attack by surprise, so I understand why one can find them scary.

I tend to like most animals and I don't have any animal-related phobia (except spider webs 'cause I'm a pussy :/). However, I still wouldn't want to have a face-off with a bear of an hippopotamus, especially the latter as they can be so fucking aggressive.
And as a last note, whip spiders just look nasty.


----------



## Manimal House (Dec 6, 2021)

This freaky ass wasp.  Seen them over a dozen times, and the sound they make when they fly sounds like a muffled weed wacker.


Spoiler: The Tarantula Hawk


----------



## Finder (Dec 6, 2021)

I have an irrational fear of anything that stings and flies, but proper fear? Dogs, specifically packs of stray dogs.

They are so, so dangerous and some places have tons of them. A pack of stray dogs won't think twice about attacking you, they're vicious.


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 6, 2021)

Wolverines and Rattlesnakes. A mix of the two would be the American Frontiersman dream


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 6, 2021)

Spiders and most arachnids. The larger they get the more my fight or flight instincts kick in. Some tarantulas are cool though, but I will shriek like a child if I see a camel spider.

Also I just really do not like macaques. Something about the noises they make kicks off some primal urge to punch them.


----------



## TapewormSalesman (Dec 6, 2021)

Dragonflies or anything else that moves erratically and has a bendy, long tail like that gets the most visceral reaction out of me. I don't want to see those cunts but I have a pond so they're always present.
Other than that, bears, after reading what happened to Grizzly Man. It wouldn't be that scary if we were allowed to have guns, but alas


----------



## dramamine (Dec 6, 2021)

aligators. there are lots of them where i live and i like swimming in natural bodies of water, so if i disappear one day just assume a gator got me


----------

